# Cobra SZ 440



## wrighty1874 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anybody know if this club is legal or not? I remember the S'S 460 was because of the COR was .83. On the  SZ it just says Hi COR.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2015)

This is off the R&A list of conforming Drivers

Cobra PUMA Golf 

Identification Markings 
SOLE: (loft), KING, cobra, 440 SZ, (nine dots), 37.7 CM&#9619; SWEET ZONE / .830, MILLED, TITANIUMCROWN: (Cobra logo alignment mark)

http://www.randa.org/en/Equipment/E...f&model=King%2bCobra%2b440%2bSZ&action=search


----------



## User62651 (Feb 25, 2015)

I had the legal version of this driver briefly (didn't get on with it). There were a conforming and non conforming version of the SZ440. The non-conforming version was called SZ440 Unlimited.  I reckon if your one says hi-cor on it it's probably the 'UNLIMITED' non-conforming version! Practice only!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 25, 2015)

Conforming one will have .830 stamped. Non-Conforming will have Hi Cor. That's certainly the case with my (year earlier?) SZ 414 and was pretty consistent across the Cobra range during that period. 

Several folk think the 440 was THE iconic Cobra!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 25, 2015)

Yip Nick, it's the non-conforming model. I had the conforming model and it was a beast, what a noise came off it too


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yip,  non-conforming I had to replace mine when they decided it was illegal to use in official comps , absolute scandal.  
Can you imagine if you had bought a brand new car , then 2 years later told you weren't allowed to drive it on certain roads.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 25, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Yip,  non-conforming I had to replace mine when they decided it was illegal to use in official comps , absolute scandal.  
*Can you imagine if you had bought a brand new car , then 2 years later told you weren't allowed to drive it on certain roads.*

Click to expand...

You mean like Low Emission Zones!!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 25, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			Yip Nick, it's the non-conforming model. I had the conforming model and it was a beast, what a noise came off it too 

Click to expand...

That noise from old cobra drivers was enough to put me off them for life.   Irons wedges etc fine. I won't be going near their woods.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 25, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			That noise from old cobra drivers was enough to put me off them for life.   Irons wedges etc fine. I won't be going near their woods.
		
Click to expand...

The 440 was one of their quieter ones too! Earlier models had vile sounds, the F and M-Speeds were 'distinctive'. But the worst, imo, was the L4V (I have a head hiding under a couch). Came from a mate whose club (Fairhaven) had banned Nike and Cobra Drivers from the range because of complaints from (very near) neighbours.

The 414 Tour I have was/is pretty subdued - composite top!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 25, 2015)

The club in question is a mate a works driver and I was thinking of buying it. Won't bother now. Thanks for the responses.


----------

